# [Drivers ATI] Sortie des drivers 8.8.25

## Saigneur

Les drivers sont sortis  :Cool: 

(fichiers RPM seulement ?)

http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.8.25.html

----------

## NiLuJe

Quelqu'un a déjà testé? Ca donne quoi? (Histoire que je regrette pas trop mon passage Radeon 9600XT => Geforce 6800 d'il y a 1 mois ... ^^ )

----------

## Longfield

en tous cas les options pour le Dual-Screen sur mon laptop vont être les bienvenues !!!

j'espère que des drivers utilisables sous Gentoo vont vite arriver !  :Cool: 

----------

## NiLuJe

Argh, c'est moche .. Même sans carte ATI, ces foutus drivers arrivent à me scotcher devant le PC en attente de news ...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Saigneur

Pour ma part, ça conditionne quand même l'achat de ma prochaine carte vidéo... J'ai pas mal d'occasions sur les ATI, et c'est la seule chose qui me retienne. Alors.... J'attends vos commentaires sur les performances !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kwenspc

je pense que ça peut valoir le coup, je suis toujours sur les anciens drivers (CG radeon 9800 pro) et je n'ai aucuns problèmes pour les jeux. il n'y a que pour le xinerama que j'utilise là le driver radeon de xorg (j'arrive à avoir le dual screen avec le fglrx mais pas en xinerama, juste en double sessions)

pour l'instant je suis très content de mon Ati, même si il est vrai j'ai dû attendre 1mois après l'achat de celle-ci pour pouvoir jouer

----------

## robinhood

sous nwn, grossierement mon fps est doublé avec les nouveaux drivers. (~30 avant, ~60 maintenant)

----------

## einstein14

hello

voila le raport de mes premiers tests.

J'ai une ati radeon mobility 9700

donc avec xorg-x11-6.8.0-r3 voila les resultats obtenue avec glxgear:

einstein@taho ~ $ glxgears

6091 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1218.200 FPS

6269 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1253.800 FPS

--Passage de la fenetre en arriere plan --

12396 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2479.200 FPS

22582 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4516.400 FPS

22739 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4547.800 FPS

22591 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4518.200 FPS

Bref meme chose qu'avec xorg 6.7

Sinon j'ai essayer d'activer le composite et ca ne donne rien de bien. Qqs message interressant dans les logs:

(II) fglrx(0): Composite extension enabled, disabling direct rendering

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

...

(II) fglrx(0): Composite extension enabled, disabling video overlay

Si qqn a une idée moi je ne vois pas mas je suis déjà content de pouvoir utilisé xorg 6.8

----------

## bosozoku

Ouais bah moi je suis pas du tout content pour les jeux avec ma carte radeon 8500. C'est modeste mais normalement suffisant pour les jeux. J'ai hate de tester ces nouveaux drivers. 

J'ai vu que l'ebuild est disponible, je testerai ça demain  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Monrake

J'ai lu sur un autre forum que l'on ne peut pas activer le framebuffer. C'est vrai ? Parce que sa m'enerverait un peu de perdre ce jolie look que j'ai.

----------

## bong

ben ca depend de ce que tu veux faire de ton frame buffer...

Moi j'utilise vesafb pour le frame buffer et fglrx pour xorg..

et j'essayerai le nouveau driver plus tard, en ce moment, j'ai pas mal de boulot, je peux pas me permettre de bloquer mon pc pour recompiler xorg (et faire une grosse maj par la meme occasion)

----------

## Monrake

 *bong wrote:*   

> ben ca depend de ce que tu veux faire de ton frame buffer...
> 
> Moi j'utilise vesafb pour le frame buffer et fglrx pour xorg..
> 
> 

 

Bah j'utilise pour avoir un look en mode console uniquement. Est ce que sa risque de causer des problèmes si j,installe les drivers %

----------

## bong

un look? c'est à dire?

Du genre bootsplash, console translucide avec une image de fond?

Je pense pas que ça pose de problemes...

----------

## Monrake

 *bong wrote:*   

> un look? c'est à dire?
> 
> Du genre bootsplash, console translucide avec une image de fond?
> 
> Je pense pas que ça pose de problemes...

 

En plein ça. Good alors parce que sa serait très chiant  :Smile: 

----------

## bosozoku

Aie aie, apparement ya pas une grande amélioration des performances  :Sad: 

Le seul progrès est la compatibilité xorg 6.8. Vivement que je les teste pour me faire ma propre opinion ! Je ne pourrais le faire que ce week end  :Sad: 

----------

## Longfield

moi j'ai hate de les essayer, mais le problème c'est que j'ai vraiment trop de boulot ces temps avec la fin du semestre, donc les examens, les projets à terminer (ou commencer   :Confused:  ) et les rapports à taper !!!

Faut que je résiste et attende encore un mois (un peu moins) : c'est comme pour World of Warcraft !!!  :Wink: 

----------

## anigel

Ceci semble très logique, en fait c'est la suite directe des annonces faites par ce constructeur concernant sa politique Linux.

Ils ont triplé leur effectif de développeurs des pilotes Linux...

(ttypub et moi-même en avons donc déduit qu'ATI dispose de 3 développeurs Linux maintenant....   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## tetienne

c'est comme "tripler" un 2 en philo. Y'a pas de quoi s'en vanter   :Very Happy: 

----------

## marvin rouge

 *robinhood wrote:*   

> sous nwn, grossierement mon fps est doublé avec les nouveaux drivers. (~30 avant, ~60 maintenant)

 

question qu'a rien à voir : tu fais comment pour connaitre les FPS sous nwn ?

----------

## robinhood

En cours de jeu tu fais "`" (AltGr + è) et tu tape "trace fps" sur le prompt. Je touve les nouveaux drivers globalement meilleurs, mais ce jeu n'est pas franchement le meilleur test que l'on puisse trouver...

----------

## pvincent

J'espère que ca va marcher avec ma pôv carte Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE].

Depuis que je suis passé à xorg-6.8, tout est devenu super-lent. 

Du style déplacement de fenetres super-lents.

C'est comme si je n'avais plus d'acceleration 2D

Quant à dmesg, j'ai un message du style :

```

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.11.0 20020828 on minor 0: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.5 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Device is in legacy mode, falling back to 2.x

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 1x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 1x mode

```

Impossible de revenir à Xfree !

Je me demande si mon problème n'est pas plutot liée au kernel qui ne reconnait pas bien la carte AGP, pour info le kernel c'est un 2.6.10-r5

Bon, j'essayes les derniers drivers ATI et je reposte s'il y a changement.

Si quelqu'un a les même galères que moi, qu'il me fasse signe...

----------

## pvincent

ben ca a rien changé à mon problème.   :Sad: 

J'ai l'impression que les drivers ATI ne supporte pas ce type de carte.

Pas assez sophistiqué ! 

C'est une carte intégrée à la carte mère pour information.

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider, ca serait super cool, merci ...

----------

## tetienne

Bon ça a l'air d'être de sacrées bouses qu'ils ont releasé encore. Quelqu'un arrive à avoir l'accélération 3D avec une M10 (mobility 9600 avec chip r300), les drivers 8.8.25 et xorg 6.8 ?

Pour ma part c'est complètement foireux. Déjà le passage 3.9.0 > 3.14.x perd 600 fps sous glxgears. Là il n'y a même plus d'accélération 3D avec les 8.8.25... Ca c'est du développement ! Chapeau bas ATI (oui bon désolé je m'emporte, mais là le bouchon a été poussé trop loin).

Si quelqu'un a une meilleure expérience que moi avec ces drivers, j'suis curieux de connaitre sa config et les manip particulières s'il y en a eu. Sinon il faut compter sur le projet r300 pour des drivers libres !

@+

----------

## ttgeub

Bon alors chez moi, ca marche mais c'est pas extraordinnaire.

Donc avec une radeon 9600Pro, j'arrive à avoir l'accélération graphique sous Xorg 6.8. Doom3 est desormais totalement fluide en 640x480 (high quality), à titre de comparaison il l'est parfaitement sous Windows en 800x600 ...

Il y a au moins une ombre au tableau : je ne peux pas lancer le serveur X plusieurs fois de suite sinon ca plante   :Confused:   :Confused:  Apres faut rebooter avec les Alt + Sys + Req Key   :Wink:   :Wink: 

Encore des drivers de qualité ....

----------

## jojolepingouin

 *ttypub wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il y a au moins une ombre au tableau : je ne peux pas lancer le serveur X plusieurs fois de suite sinon ca plante    Apres faut rebooter avec les Alt + Sys + Req Key   
> 
> Encore des drivers de qualité ....

 

Pire, si tu reviens en console, (CTRL + ALT + F1) faut pas esperer revenir en mode graphique...

Encore des drivers de qualité ...

----------

## tetienne

Pour ça ça peut se régler je pense. J'avais eu ce problème à une époque (avec le 3.14.x) et ça ne me le fait plus. Donc je ne sais plus si j'ai bidouillé au niveau de l'utilisation de l'external agpgart ou pas, ou si c'est la version de noyal.

----------

## kwenspc

@pvincent: utilises les drivers fournis sous nux et non les drivers ati, les xfree-drm gère les CG ati jusqu'aux radeon 8500 et il le fait plutôt bien alors n'hésite pas. J'ai moi même une Radeon 7500 intégré sur mon portable et je n'ai aucun problème, je joue à quelques jeux (bon ok pour Doom 3 c'est mort!  lol normal vu la CG), et je n'ai aucuns ralentissements. (bon je ne suis pas encore sur xorg 6.8 mais je vois pas pkoi les xfree-drm seraient tout à coup moins bons...)

----------

## spider312

 *tetienne wrote:*   

> Si quelqu'un a une meilleure expérience que moi avec ces drivers, j'suis curieux de connaitre sa config et les manip particulières s'il y en a eu. Sinon il faut compter sur le projet r300 pour des drivers libres !
> 
> @+

 

Strictement aucun problème, à part avec composite qui foire totalement (enfin il fait ce qu'il est censé faire mais je me crois sur un 486 quand je déplace une fenetre)

Je n'ai pas encore essayé de réactiver les effets gl d'e17, mais glxgears donne le même nombre de FPS qu'avant, j'emerge doom3-demo là pour voir si c'est mieux qu'avant

----------

## bosozoku

Bah moi c'est la catastrophe !!

Toute la config est bien mais non il veut pas m'activer la 3d!!

Alors que ça marchait avant.

Vriament j'en ai ma claque des ces ******* de drivers ati de ******** !!!!!!!

On les met a jour et ils fontionnent plus c'est dingue !!

----------

## spider312

Bon bin finalement, la 3D un peu complexe (fgl_glxgears et plus) ça veut pas  :Sad:  pas de enemy-territory, americas-army, ut2004 ni même crack-attack   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## bosozoku

Pfff c'est vraiment minable. Ah lala ils me font rire ces formidables drivers qui marchent nikel avec xorg 6.8. Mouais xorg crash pas lol.

Résultat, j'ai downgradé xorg et les drivers ati et maintenant ça marche plus.

J'achete une nvidia la semaine prochaine, je sature.

----------

## bong

Ben pour ma part, ça s'est bien passé...

j'ai quitté X

j'ai viré l'anciens driver

j'ai mis X a jour

j'ai installé le nouveau drivers

j'ai redemarrré tout le bazar et hop, un beau xorg 6.8 avec la 3d et tout qui roule... bon, faut pas se leurrer, les perfs ne sont pas meilleures qu'avant mais au moins, chez moi, c'est passé du premier coup.

----------

## kwenspc

je commence à croire que les posseseur d'ATi radeon sont soit pas persévérant soit ils se cherchent des excuses pour acheter nvidia...

Bon allez j'arrete : c clair les drivers sont POU-RRIS!

malheureusement moi j'ai pas la thune pour acheter nvidia   :Confused: 

(à moins que je revende mon Ati...ça interésse quelqu'un?   :Laughing: )

----------

## pvincent

Ca y est, j'ai enfin résolu mon problème

```

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:12:51 PST 2004

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0xC1E1

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.5 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.5 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

```

Processus de résolution : 

1. démontage de la carte ATI

2. remontage d'une carte NVIDIA

3. emerge nvidia-glx

4. modification de xorg.conf

5. super ca marche !

Bref, xorg-6.8 + ATI Radeon RV100, j'ai abandonné.

----------

## Longfield

ouais .... sauf que moi j'ai un portable avec une Radeon dedans !!!!

Alors bon, les jeux je m'en fous un peu, mais si déjà j'arrivais à avoir la compatibilié avec xorg 6.8 et qui sait, peut être un jour un peu de transparence, je serais vraiment très très content !!!

Enfin bon, je vous redirai ça quand j'aurai commencé à me battre, après les examens de Février, parce que d'ici là, j'ai pas vraiment un slot de temps pour m'y coller à ces drivers !

----------

## spider312

 *Longfield wrote:*   

> ouais .... sauf que moi j'ai un portable avec une Radeon dedans !!!!

 

Idem, arrétez de dire que ATI c'est de la merde, c'est les seuls qui proposaient des vraies cartes graphiques pour portable y'a un an (Radeon 9600), et pas des ridicules GeForce Go420 ...

----------

## Trevoke

Il y a un tutorial dans la section HOWTO je crois sur comment installer des drivers pour radeon 9600 mobility..

sinon cherche des posts par un gars appele "wedge" il a un tuto dans sa signature. En le suivant mes drivers ont marche IMPEC.

----------

## spider312

rien dans la signature de wedge, et de quels howto parles-tu ?

----------

## Trevoke

Cette signature

Ce HOWTO

voila, lis les deux. Le premier est plus recent donc je te conseille ca d'abord mais le deuxieme aura peut-etre des infos specifiques a la mobility.

----------

## bosozoku

Je devrais peut etre créer un nouveau topic mais je tente ici quand même/

Voila j'ai installé xorg 6.8 et les derniers drivers ati.

Ma config est la même qu'avant, le serveur X se lance bien mais je n'ai pas de 3D :

```
$ glxinfo | grep direct

direct rendering: No

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

```

Voila quelques lignes interessantes tirées des logs de X :

 *Quote:*   

> (EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENOMEM"
> 
> (EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP
> 
> (II) fglrx(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel
> ...

 

Snif aidez moi !  :Sad: 

----------

## kwenspc

tu pourrais filer la conf de ta carte dans le xorg.conf?

(juste la conf de ta CG, pas le reste sinon ça fait super long)

----------

## bosozoku

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> tu pourrais filer la conf de ta carte dans le xorg.conf?
> 
> (juste la conf de ta CG, pas le reste sinon ça fait super long)

 

Oui bien sur, la voici :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "Device"
> 
>     Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"
> ...

 

J'ai essayé de mettre "on" pour  Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no" mais ca fait la même chose  :Sad: 

----------

## kwenspc

oui j'avais pensé à cette option là...mais bon tu l'as essayés et ça n'a rien changé.

là je sèche...

le PCI:2:0:0 m'intrigue mais si tu dis que la conf est la même qu'avant alors là n'ets pas le problème.

----------

## bosozoku

Quand je dis que la conf est la même qu'avant... j'utilise les mêmes options qu'avant mais j'ai utilisé le fglrxconfig des nouveaux drivers ! Ca change peut etre quelque chose...

Mais c'est vraiment bizarre, il dit clairement dans les logs qu'il désactive le dri mais je sais pas pourquoi  :Sad: 

----------

## kwenspc

et t'as pas essayés directement de lancer xorg avec ton ancien xorg.conf, sans repasser par la case fglrxconfig?

parce que serieux moi fglrxconfig il a jamais réussis à me faire quoique ce soit de bon. il a toujours fallu que je repasse derrière pour affiner la config et faire teste après test pour trouver un truc potable.

----------

## bosozoku

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> et t'as pas essayés directement de lancer xorg avec ton ancien xorg.conf, sans repasser par la case fglrxconfig?
> 
> parce que serieux moi fglrxconfig il a jamais réussis à me faire quoique ce soit de bon. il a toujours fallu que je repasse derrière pour affiner la config et faire teste après test pour trouver un truc potable.

 

Malheuresement je l'ai plus mon ancien xorg...  :Sad: 

----------

## kwenspc

Argl!

c'est exactement le genre de fichier qu'il faut grader precieusement! 

bon c'est pas grave il va te falloir recommencer tout ça. au fait : si tu scan tes pci (ou dans les log de xorg, ça peut se voir il me semble), regardes si ta CG est bien sur PCI:2:0:0 . je sais pas pourquoi mais il m'a toujours semblé que le port agp est forcément sur PCI:1:0:0 (si je me plante corrigez moi) non?

----------

## bosozoku

```
0000:02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R200 QM [Radeon 9100]

```

 Tiré du lspci.

----------

## spider312

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Cette signature
> 
> Ce HOWTO
> 
> voila, lis les deux. Le premier est plus recent donc je te conseille ca d'abord mais le deuxieme aura peut-etre des infos specifiques a la mobility.

 ok merci, je vais potasser ça

----------

## adrienleroy

j ai installe les dernier pilotes sans trop de soucis, l acceleration 3d marche avec xorg6.8, il parait que on peut avoir la transparence avec xorg 6.8 je vais tester.

sinon les pilotes ati sont vraimment de la m.... j ai perdu 700fps en passant des 3.9.0 aux derniers  :Evil or Very Mad: 

ils se foutent vraimment de nous.

----------

## chimou

Opla

Pour ceux avec qui le driver 8.8.25-r3 marche, est ce qu'il vous a bien installé le fichier libglx.a ? Parce que moi rien à faire.

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

lol,de toute façon il ont toujours programmé les drivers ATI avec leur pieds  :Razz: 

alors .......mais bon je testerai çà et je vous tiendré eu courant en attendant il faut que je resintalle ma gentoo car mon DD est mort  :Sad:  le pauvre

EDIT : en fait avant j'étais sous xfree donc maintenant je vais passé sous Xorg 6.8 mais je pence que le mieu est de gardé les config de base de Xorg sans rien d'installer de ATI et je pence que je compiler GLUT(bibliotheque opengl ) et voila j'aurai la 3D (car les drivers ATI non merci moi aussi je sature).

----------

## spider312

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> lol,de toute façon il ont toujours programmé les drivers ATI avec leur pieds 
> 
> alors .......mais bon je testerai çà et je vous tiendré eu courant en attendant il faut que je resintalle ma gentoo car mon DD est mort  le pauvre
> 
> EDIT : en fait avant j'étais sous xfree donc maintenant je vais passé sous Xorg 6.8 mais je pence que le mieu est de gardé les config de base de Xorg sans rien d'installer de ATI et je pence que je compiler GLUT(bibliotheque opengl ) et voila j'aurai la 3D (car les drivers ATI non merci moi aussi je sature).

 quelle somme de mauvaise foi ...

pour xfree, il vaut quand même mieux générer un nàouveau fichier de conf, certains détails changent ...

GLUT ne t'aidera pas a avoir la 3D ... ce n'est qu'une librairie, pas un driver, tu pensais peut-être à Mesa ou jene sais quoi, mais au pire, si tu n'utilise pas les drivers propriétaires, utilise DRI

C'est vrai que c'est dur à installer les drivers ATI hein "emerge ati-drivers" que de difficultées pour multiplier les performances par 10   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Monrake

Je n'ai eu qu'à faire emerge ati-drivers et à reconfigurer mon xorg.conf pour tout marche #1 du premier coup. J'vois pas pkoi vous passer autant de temps à démolir les nouveaux drivers avant meme d'avoir essayer de les installer.

----------

## niin

faut faire quoi dans le xorg.conf ?

----------

## Trevoke

Je suis bien d'accord avec spider: la facon dont ATI s'occupe de tout, il vaut bien mieux recreer un vrai fichier de configuration, sinon tu profites pas de la carte.

----------

## spider312

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Je suis bien d'accord avec spider: la facon dont ATI s'occupe de tout, il vaut bien mieux recreer un vrai fichier de configuration, sinon tu profites pas de la carte.

 disons que perso j'ai regénéré un nouveau fichier et j'ai remis toutes mes anciennes sections que j'avais tweaké et laissé juste celle correspondant à la carte graphique, mais pour le passage de xfree à xorg 6.8, y'aura au moins le driver du clavier à modifier de keyboard en kbd

----------

## Trevoke

Ouaip.

J'ai fait la meme chose pour ATI.. cree un fichier avec leur fichier de config et ensuite copier les morceaux de la carte dans xorg.conf.

----------

